# looking for used rotisserie in MA area



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm restoring a 65, and could use one,
or if someone has a reference for directions on how to build one,
I could use that too.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

use SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist to look for one on Craig's List. You can tell it how many miles away you are willing to go. Or just do a google on rotissorie and there are tons of plans/ideas out there.
HTH,
Russ


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I recently saw an interesting homemade one....2 engine stands at opposite ends of the car. square tubing drilled and fitted to engine stands and body ! Pretty cool!:cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen similar ones. I had forgotten about that way. Most I have seen have had the main upright cut and a piece put in to lengthen it so you can get the car on its top and not hit the floor. Unless you are wanting to make a convertible. 

I keep thinking of the Mustang cars, they have a bit more structural metal on them, but for just a body I don't see why the engine stand type wouldn't work. Just use good ones, not real cheapos. I would use the 1000 lb ones that have four legs instead of three. Better stabillity.

The real issue is how do you get the body up in the air enough to attach it to the rotissorie, whatever kind you do. 
Russ


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Anybody know approx how much the body of a mid 60's goat weighs? I've never been able to find out how much the stripped body of my '66 weighs..


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Stripped completely? All glass, wiring, nuts, bolts, etc removed?
A mid 60's Mustang in that shape weighs around 4-500 lbs. I can't imagine that the GTO body would weigh too much more than that, but I don't know.

Anybody have a body laying around with access to a trailer and a truck weighing place? Weigh just the trailer alone, then with the body, subtract the one from the other and there you have it. 

Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

For the OP, you might want to put a wanted ad on Craig's list in the auto parts section and the tool section. I always have them reply to the craigslist email you get when you place an ad, never give phone or email out in the ad. 
Sometimes you might find someone who has been thinking about selling their's, but hadn't gotten around to it yet.
Russ


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It isnt hard to build one, we did it and it worked good. The most expensive part is the caster wheels. If you like I can get you dimensions.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Thumpin,
That would be great, if you could get me dimensions.
maybe a parts list as well, if that's not too much trouble.
Is there welding involved? I can't tell by the pic.
Thanks for all the help everyone.
Paul


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah welding is involved but it isnt a huge thing. Also a better design for the body adapters would be advisable. I had stuff laying around so I used what I had rather than buying more steel. I will get you dimensions and pieces while I am out in the shop this evening.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Thumpin455 said:


>


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!11 The Beach. 

I had a beach at the old house. Lots of blasting. It filled the gravel driveway nicely. Haven't started a new beach at this house yet. :cool


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I sweep all that up and use it again, and again, and again, and sometimes again.....


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

The more I frequent this forum (which is approaching hourly during most waking hours) the more I think I am going to pick up some very dangerous habits!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

AMT1379 said:


> The more I frequent this forum (which is approaching hourly during most waking hours) the more I think I am going to pick up some very dangerous habits!


Your wife is going to love it. Mine told me how much she loved it daily for a whole summer!











I just replaced all the valves and the head on my sand blaster. Just need to get the big compress some new capacitors for the motor. I lost start up.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

For the op, there is one for sale in Delaware for $550 on another forum. If interested pm or email me for details. Not mine, ( I wish it was!) but I have bought stuff from the seller before.
Russ


----------

